# TD Waterhouse Cash Parking



## Erome (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey all,

So my fiancee and I are deciding what to do with a large sum of money from her condo sale.

She recently sold her condo, and moved in with me into my duplex.

We have decided that in a few years when kids come around we may need to upgrade the house. As such we have split the proceeds from her condo- we have capped out all her RRSP and TFSA. And the rest (about $45k) we want to park and grow it into a deposit for our next house (probably need $100k, want to avoid the CMHC fees and keep the duplex for rental). Her RRSP and TFSA are in E-series couch potatoes fyi.

Anyways my question is: parking 45k for about 2-4 years at TD Waterhouse.

GIC? HISA? Money Market?

GIC: Maybe find a normal decent GIC and a market linked GIC and do 22.5k in each GIC? How do I go about finding good GICs, and specifically how do I buy them through TDW?

HISA: My TFSA is in HISA TDB8150 and we use it as our emergency liquidable cash. Also what is the difference between 8150/8151 series? Seems 8151 is F series that yields 1.00% while 8150 yields 0.75%. Whats the catch?)

Any other recommendations? I'm scared of putting it into bonds in case they get clobbered in a couple years.


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

Is this extra cash in a registered account? If not, is there any reason you need to keep it in TDW?


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Erome said:


> Seems 8151 is F series that yields 1.00% while 8150 yields 0.75%. Whats the catch?


The higher yielding F-series is not available to retail investors -- ie: you and me.

If you can lock it away for 5 years, you can get ~2.5% at Oaken and PT GICs. Shorter term GICs are paying in the 1.5% range.


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

Erome said:


> How do I go about finding good GICs, and specifically how do I buy them through TDW?


Assuming you mean TD Direct Investing (formerly called TD Waterhouse Discount Broker) you can check GIC rates through their website, but to buy a GIC you have to phone them. For rates, on the left nav bar click Fixed Income, then above the table that says Quick Picks click GIC rates. A new window with rates will open up.

Their rates are OK, but you should be able to find better GIC rates at smaller banks that are not available through TDDI. Check online resources like www.ratesupermarket.ca


----------



## Erome (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi all,

Thanks for the info.

It is held in a non-registered account. We parked it in a cash trading account at TDW for a couple reasons:

1. The rest of our investments are there so it made sense to centralize them
2. I thought we could access other, decent rate GICs through TDW

If the time span is <3 years, is GIC still a good option?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Since it's non-registered I would look at other institutions for it. You can get 2.1% at Tangerine right now if you open a new account, for example. Or buy GIC's at one of the weird little banks like Oaken or Hubert.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

You can also check out the Manitoba credit unions like Achieva, Outlook, and maybe some others I don't know of. Good rates on savings and GIC's.


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

This site has a fairly up to date list of the interest rates for various high interest savings accounts: https://www.highinterestsavings.ca/chart/

Most of these accounts will have a better rate than you will probably be able to find in a medium term (2-3 year) GIC. The main downside is that the savings account rates can change (as we have seen in the last couple of weeks) whereas a GIC gives you a locked in rate provided you don't cash it in before the term is up.


----------

